# Excision of Verruca Vulgaris?



## BFAITHFUL (Mar 20, 2011)

Our doc did an excision of verruca vulgaris and wants to bill CPT 26160 which I know is completely wrong, but Im confused whether to use an excision of a soft mass or CPT 17xxx?

Elliptical incision was made surrounding the mass, which was carefully dissected beneath the mass and was carefully removed from its surrounding soft tissue attachments and it was submitted for pathologic evaluation.  Hemostasis was maintained with electocoagulation to the base of the surgery and the incision was closed with interrupted suture of 3-0 nylon, betadine adaptic compressive dressing was applied.  

Thank you


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Mar 22, 2011)

for excision I would look at 114XX, if Destruction 17110 area


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Mar 22, 2011)

I guess the doctor wants to bill something deeper than just integumentary codes because it's a soft tissue mass removal


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 28, 2011)

*If he went deeper, he has to document*

If he wants to code from the musculoskeletal section then he has to document the depth of his incision and the depth of the location of the mass, as well as something more than a simple closure. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

